# submission error



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

In case anyones interested, I got this on submitting a reply:

Fatal error: Maximum execution time of 30 seconds exceeded in D:\Cogbox Webs\TT Forum\web\db\mysql4.php on line 118

Justin


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I occasionally get it and then I continue without any problems.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

I get this :x but i'm on dial up


----------

